
Arq / Amazon Drive Outage Resolved - ValentineC
https://www.arqbackup.com/blog/arq-amazon-drive-outage-resolved/
======
sashk
> Yesterday, as part of responding to a security incident, the Amazon Drive
> security team temporarily disabled API access for Arq as well as some other
> apps.

Wondering what was this about. Is it related to the rclone being banned from
the Amazon Cloud Drive[1]?

[1]: [https://forum.rclone.org/t/rclone-has-been-banned-from-
amazo...](https://forum.rclone.org/t/rclone-has-been-banned-from-amazon-
drive/2314)

~~~
stock_toaster
My guess is maybe it had something to do with this[1].

[1]:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/6bi5p5/amazons...](https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/6bi5p5/amazons_reply_about_the_acd_cli_issue/)

